# Sentimental custom knives



## mengosmoothie (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey guys,

Was just browsing the latest IG and noticed this set of knives from Bloodroot. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BxuduWKgyim/
The handles aren't really my style, but when I read the caption, I was absolutely floored.

_One of the coolest and most challenging aspects of our work is taking customers’ supplied materials and breathing new purpose into them. Such a great honor to do this work.
.
Here: Aspen Burl, bronze, and (believe it or not) dog blanket, leashes, and toy with a little coffee bag._​
Wow! I can only assume their family member passed away, and they wanted to have the dog toys encased in a new knife set. It's such an amazingly touching way to keep loved ones a daily part of your life.

Has anyone else heard of/done something like this with their custom knives?


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 6, 2020)

Not mine but I remember seeing a knife with somebody's baby tooth encased in the resin portion at the end of a hybrid handle. I think it was a custom order from Grimm Knife Co or possibly Pie Cutlery.

Another common thing to do is to take wood from an important object and use it for the handle.

Some steel or metal could be used to forge a knife (say a leaf spring from a car) or be used as cladding if unsuitable for use as knife steel. I'm pretty sure these have all been done but can't remember the specific knives off the top of my head.


----------



## XooMG (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my more personally meaningful possessions is a Dalman knife. I was thinking of sending it back to him and asking if he could put it inside another knife.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 6, 2020)

I love you xoomg


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Apr 6, 2020)

My Dog is going through some tough times, Kidney infection related to lymes disease from a tick bite... random bad luck. so when I had this knife made, we had to pick a saya design. I choose to honor my buddy Lykos.


----------



## mengosmoothie (Apr 6, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> My Dog is going through some tough times, Kidney infection related to lymes disease from a tick bite... random bad luck. so when I had this knife made, we had to pick a saya design. I choose to honor my buddy Lykos.
> View attachment 76076



Wow that knife is straight fire. Love that handle and leather saya. Never seen a saya made like that before. Looks great!


----------

